# Bradfield, Gloucester Square BR 1962



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

This is not my layout but something I was sent from a Yahoo board I subscribe to, small-layout-design. 

http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/topic/28198-bradfield-gloucester-square-br-1962-ish/

This is such a great piece of work I had to share. Take a look.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... very creative use of a "trench" layout. Great realism!


----------

